

Stealth Key: Type on iPhone without looking - sBlomqst
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/stealth-key/id936518615?ls=1&mt=8

======
sBlomqst
Stealth Key: Type on iPhone without looking

Tap text messages on the iPhone - without looking - using a unique 3-finger
tap code of simple sequences.

FEATURES \- Create your own tap sequences to designate message recipients \-
Send SMS via stealth key \- Alternatively, save messages as journal entries \-
View reference sheet in background for help early on \- Low light, efficient,
incognito interface \- STEALTH mode: All black interface for typing on

It took about a cumulative hour of practice before I was able to type about
half as fast as normal phone speed. Surprisingly fun to use. May take some
getting used to to type a message while looking professor in the eye.

Best typing posture I've found is holding phone with thumb and pinky with
other fingers outstretched over phone screen. You can also rest phone upside
down on pocket crease while tapping.

Promo Codes: [http://codehookup.com/96b96ac0](http://codehookup.com/96b96ac0)

Any advice/feedback is much appreciated!

------
yoshiokatsuneo
When I put credit card PIN code, I intentionally make mistake or false tap to
confuse possible attacker. It looks requires exercise to input seamlessly
anyway ?

